# autotrail pullman



## 102370 (Jan 7, 2007)

just got a 1989 autotrail pullman om a citroen chassis...any thing I should look out for...anyone got a manual for it that I can get a copy of...or anyone know where i can buy one?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi phil, I remember looking at one of these a few years ago at a dealer in wellsbridge, the staff there pointed out some floor delamination to the right of the habitation door, the guy said that it's not the first one he's seen with the same problem, the models were based on Talbots and on a 'G' plate prefix which falls into the same time frame as your build, can't help with a manual, but have a good look at the floor under the coverings. 

Regards M&D


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

phlipineck said:


> just got a 1989 autotrail pullman om a citroen chassis...any thing I should look out for...anyone got a manual for it that I can get a copy of...or anyone know where i can buy one?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Phil


Not sure it would have ever had a manual as such. I've got a 91 Chieftain and it came with a vast pile of paperwork which included the manual for the base vehicle and individual manuals for all the appliances as well as receipts for every service it'd ever had. Even had a few handwritten sheets from a previous owner saying how things worked. If there had been a manual I'd have expected it to have still been with it. Biggest problem with mine was it'd had quite a fw extras added (solar panel etc) and while they'd done the right thing and fitted appropriate fuses these were frequently in none obvious places. Next was the rubbers on the toilet cassette were perished. Found that one out the hard way.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

You could try Autotrail Autotrial web site They helped me out with a manual. Free of charge too!


----------

